# Lift my flat-panel?



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Kind of broad on the title, but what I really meant it to ask and see if anyone here as done / own a lift system to raise / lower their flat panel out of view?

The kind I am looking to do is behind a cabinet and not one going into the cabinet. 

Can this be done and safely?

Basically in my family room I have an 72" (L) x 32" (H) TV Stand and above it I will have my fixed 120" AT screen. However, not every night we want to watch TV on the 120" screen / projector and I would like to have our 55" UHD flat-panel be raise up from behind the TV stand. Is there a product out there that can do this w/o forcing to purchase a tv cabinet w/ a lift system inside it?


And if so, any of you use / used one and felt it was safe / secure?

Thanks


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

When I get around to making a new AV cabinet/stand, I have toyed with the idea of incorporating a lift, something like this one.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

lovinthehd said:


> When I get around to making a new AV cabinet/stand, I have toyed with the idea of incorporating a lift, something like this one.


Actually I talked to a sales rep yesterday afternoon from Touchstone and that is the one I am going to purchase.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Actually I talked to a sales rep yesterday afternoon from Touchstone and that is the one I am going to purchase.


Cool. How are you planning on incorporating it?


----------

